# Firewall überprüfen



## trustadvert (12. Nov. 2007)

Ich würde gerne meinen Server auf offene Ports überprüfen.

Von meinem Netzwerk komme ich mit nmap aber nicht raus (Proxy).
Kennt ihr eine Seite die so einen Dienst bietet?


----------



## o.meyer (12. Nov. 2007)

Hi, 

da gibt es einige Seiten, die solche Dienste anbieten.

z.B.:

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/portscan/test/go.shtml?scanart=1
http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe/


Olli


----------



## trustadvert (13. Nov. 2007)

danke dir.

Ich bin jetzt mit "http://www.port-scan.de/lynx/index.html" glücklich geworden, damit kommt man auch schön mit lynx klar.


----------

